# INFINITE BRASS 1.4 | Welcome to the Next Generation of Virtual Brass



## aaronventure (Apr 1, 2020)

After 9 months of development, Infinite Brass 1.4 is out.

Update 1.4 is a monumental milestone for Infinite Brass and paves the way for the future of Infinite Series. It features all-new spaces, recorded and rendered with new technology and techniques developed specially for Infinite Series. The new spaces give a completely new sound to Infinite Brass, allowing its note-to-note and dynamic consistency to shine like never before. The rooms were picked to closely match the old ones in terms of reverb time, or rather to fulfill the Large—Medium—Small—Dry selection of default spaces. Due to some complications, the "Large" space is not present in this update and will be added in the future.







Also, trumpets have been completely reworked from the ground up, much like horns back in January 2019. Update 1.4 also adds a piccolo trumpet to the already impressive instrument list, as well as new, expanded euphoniums.

There are plenty of improvements and changes. You can find out more on the website.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks great! Sent an edu request.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 2, 2020)

Congratulation for finally releasing it! Great job! Hope to get my hands on those sexy playable sounds in the near future.


----------



## youngpokie (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm really impressed with the range of mutes (in trumpets in walkthrough) and the sound. Wow!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Apr 2, 2020)

Is the old download (1.3) link active for the latest ? It is showing as a 8.8 Download ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 2, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Is the old download (1.3) link active for the latest ? It is showing as a 8.8 Download ?


It is and 8.8 Gb is what I had, so sounds good


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 2, 2020)

Sounds awesome! Great work!!


----------



## I like music (Apr 2, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Is the old download (1.3) link active for the latest ? It is showing as a 8.8 Download ?



i used my very first ever link, and it worked. aaron said that you can use any of the update links as they will all point to 1.4 as a download.


----------



## YanJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello, I have purchased the Bundle before, can I update it?


----------



## I like music (Apr 2, 2020)

YanJ said:


> Hello, I have purchased the Bundle before, can I update it?


If you find one of your old download links for the Brass, it will be the updated instrument


----------



## EugenioBruno (Apr 5, 2020)

This sounds amazing. I might even embarrass myself with my attempt at a mock up, even though I certainly won't do the instruments justice


----------



## aaronventure (Apr 12, 2020)

New demo and screencast up:


----------



## Bender-offender (Apr 12, 2020)

@aaronventure, Excellent job on the 1.4 brass update! As a trumpet player, these are among the best sounding and playable virtual instruments I’ve ever used. A huuuuuuge thanks for the hard work!

Will the woodwinds get the same kind of update?


----------



## aaronventure (Apr 13, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Will the woodwinds get the same kind of update?


They absolutely will, it's already in the works. Oboes are already done.


----------



## pierrevigneron (Apr 13, 2020)

It's nice to see people start to swell the ranks of those who appreciate these magnificent VIs! @aaronventure do you think you can give us a little demo of these new oboes (even just a simple melody)?


----------



## JPComposer (Apr 14, 2020)

Is it possible at all to bypass the built in spaces completely, if for example I had a pre-exiting set up in MIR or virtual soundstage, could I output only the dry instruments into this?


----------



## aaronventure (Apr 14, 2020)

pierrevigneron said:


> It's nice to see people start to swell the ranks of those who appreciate these magnificent VIs! @aaronventure do you think you can give us a little demo of these new oboes (even just a simple melody)?


Not right now 



JPComposer said:


> Is it possible at all to bypass the built in spaces completely, if for example I had a pre-exiting set up in MIR or virtual soundstage, could I output only the dry instruments into this?


Yes, in 3 clicks. Enable Mixed Mic, then go into Edit Mode and disable the convolution unit in the Insert Effects tab. If you wish to go back to using built-in spaces, simply turn off the Mixed Mic setting and it will reset the bypass states.


----------



## JPComposer (Apr 14, 2020)

aaronventure said:


> Yes, in 3 clicks. Enable Mixed Mic, then go into Edit Mode and disable the convolution unit in the Insert Effects tab. If you wish to go back to using built-in spaces, simply turn off the Mixed Mic setting and it will reset the bypass states.



Thanks. Just what I was looking for. That makes these very flexible, as well as sounding good out of the box.


----------



## EugenioBruno (Apr 20, 2020)

I want to preface this saying that I play the trumpet as a hobby, and I think that's the reason I mostly hate every sampling of brass instruments. As a brass player it's very easy to hear their shortcoming, and I didn't think there would be a single brass library that really would do it for me.

So I really want to say this as emphatically as possible: I don't think I've ever had as much *fun* composing with a library as I've had with infinite brass. No searching endlessly for the right stack/combination of articulations to make a line sound convincing. You literally just set the velocity *that sounds right* and draw CC1 and it's perfect.

It has single-handedly rekindled my passion for sample music making, so thanks Aaron for the great work.

I hope to actually post a demo, but my skills are quite limited and I fear I would do a disservice to the library.

I think I mentioned this to Aaron, but I think literally the only thing that I would want to see improved in the library is the piccolo, which sounds a bit too brassy for... a piccolo.

Everything else? I literally wouldn't be able to come up with anything to ask or that I wanted improved in any other instrument of the library.

And that's saying something. I think in literally any other library I own I can find something "wrong" with every single patch. I just can't do it for this one. And it's a brass library, which again, I always find myself hating...

This has me rambling! Just, good job, and keep doing amazing things.


----------

